# Carpi - Inter: 30 Agosto 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Carpi - Inter, seconda giornata di Serie A in programma questa sera, Domenica 30 Agosto 2015, alle ore 20:45 a Carpi.

L'Inter è in testa con 3 punti, il Carpi deve vendicare il 5-2 subito a Genova contro la Samp.

Dove vedere Carpi Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium dalle ore 20:45

A seguire, news e commenti


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Beh pochi dubbi. L'Inter è considerata "pazza" anche perché può regalare certe sorprese in negativo, ma questi sono davvero troppo scarsi.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Senza Icardi non la considererei scontatissima la vittoria, anzi secondo me se vinceranno lo faranno di misura.


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria facile facile per i cugini.


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Senza Icardi non la considererei scontatissima la vittoria, anzi secondo me se vinceranno lo faranno di misura.



Dopo aver visto Muriel e Eder trasformasi in Ronaldo e Romario non penso proprio che l'assenza di Icardi sia un problema...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

2 facilissimo . quest anno il terzo porto è loro SICURO


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto Muriel e Eder trasformasi in Ronaldo e Romario non penso proprio che l'assenza di Icardi sia un problema...



Ho capito, ma non penso che Castori vada a difendersi come fatto a Genova. Anche il Sassuolo nella prima stagione di A prendeva schiaffi ovunque all'inizio e poi si è ripreso partendo da un inaspettato pareggio a Napoli. Ripeto, non è scontatissima, eh.

Ah, vista la quota (1,73 a Eurobet), il 2 l'ho messo comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

Hanno preso 5 pere dalla Sampdoria di *Zenga*, quindi è impossibile che l'Inter non li asfalti.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2015)

In questo periodo da due anni a questa parte l'Inter è abituata a rifilare il 7 a 0 al Sassuolo di turno. Si dice che non c'è due senza tre. Poi vabbè c'è il Carpi al posto del Sassuolo, ma alla fine è pur sempre una squadra emiliana


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Carpi probabilmente chiuderà il campionato a 0 punti


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2015)

0-4


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2015)

O finisce in goleada o sento puzza di clamoroso upset


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Goleada. Potete già chiudere


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

*INTER: *Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Medel, Kondogbia; Brozovic; Palacio, Jovetic


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *INTER: *Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Medel, Kondogbia; Brozovic; Palacio, Jovetic



Ma Hernanes l'ha segato allora.


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se questo Carpi sarà un Sassuolo o un Novara


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Chissà se questo Carpi sarà un Sassuolo o un Novara



Novara -inter 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

0-1 Jovetic che gol di fondoschiena il portiere mamma mia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2015)

Che fortuna che hanno madonna


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Carpi probabilmente chiuderà il campionato a 0 punti



aspetta Carpi-Milan per dirlo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

se l'Inter vince il derby non la prende più nessuno


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se l'Inter vince il derby non la prende più nessuno



addirittura...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> addirittura...



sono i miei favoriti, lo dico da mesi, rimango coerente


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono i miei favoriti, lo dico da mesi, rimango coerente



come squadra la roma è molto più forte...come ambiente siamo li...è difficile vincere a roma ma lo è molto anche alla pinetina..certo se domani chiudono altri colpi...bah vediamo....


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> come squadra la roma è molto più forte...come ambiente siamo li...è difficile vincere a roma ma lo è molto anche alla pinetina..certo se domani chiudono altri colpi...bah vediamo....



sono d'accordo che la Roma è più forte, ma... quando si parla di Roma c'è sempre un ma...


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo che la Roma è più forte, ma... quando si parla di Roma c'è sempre un ma...



si è vero...quest'anno però penso sia il loro anno...poi effettivamente con loro c'è sempre un MA...


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Inter che segna grazie a una botta di fortuna, non che il Carpi stia facendo nulla


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Cioè avete visto la Roma oggi come giocava a CALCIO? Sti qua c hanno solo sculate clamorose


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cioè avete visto la Roma oggi come giocava a CALCIO? Sti qua c hanno solo sculate clamorose



Pure noi col Verona abbiamo fatto abbastanza ridere, vedremo più avanti


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Pure noi col Verona abbiamo fatto abbastanza ridere, vedremo più avanti



L'Inter contro la Juventus non giocherà mai come oggi la Roma ha giocato contro la Juventus.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

Rigore solare negato al Carpi.....per la cronaca eh, vincono comunque


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Gooooooollllll

1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Danielsan (30 Agosto 2015)

Lasagna e Di Gaudio e passa la paura...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Senza Icardi non la considererei scontatissima la vittoria, anzi secondo me se vinceranno lo faranno di misura.



Eheheh


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Solita Inter.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahahaha ma il mitico Lazzari è andato a finire al Carpi??!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Bene.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2015)

Piccolo OT. Alla luce dei risultati e delle prove delle squadre di stasera, almeno finora, con Z il campionato si vinceva a mani bassissime. Fine OT.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Rigore per sti cani


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Si va beh sculati come pochi 2-1 al 87 su rigore...  la ruota girerà per tutti..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

rigore di jovetic, maledetti


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Che fortuna sta Inter.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Mancini


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Possono anche vincere, ma anche oggi han dimostrato di esser poca roba


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mancini



Che ha combinato quell'emo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che ha combinato quell'emo?



Nulla di particolare,ha una rosa di livello ma li fa giocare da cani.


----------



## Kaw (30 Agosto 2015)

Hanno sculato in maniera incredibile, non sono poi tanto meglio di noi...


----------



## accadde_domani (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nulla di particolare,ha una rosa di livello ma li fa giocare da cani.


Sì ma ha pure un cubo da premio Nobel.


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

alla fine giocano da cani,sono peggio di noi...il derby tra 15 giorni ce lo giochiamo alla grande


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Possono anche vincere, ma anche oggi han dimostrato di esser poca roba



E' anche vero che siamo all'inizio ma sono d'accordo, hanno fatto 6 punti con molta fortuna e nei minuti finali, prima o poi la ruota girerà anche per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> alla fine giocano da cani,sono peggio di noi...il derby tra 15 giorni ce lo giochiamo alla grande



...sarà un bel derby


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...sarà un bel derby




comunque mi pare che tutte siano messe male...Napoli,Lazio,Fiorentina travolta a Torino..ci sguazzano dentro tutte quest'anno...


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che siamo all'inizio ma sono d'accordo, hanno fatto 6 punti con molta fortuna e nei minuti finali, prima o poi la ruota girerà anche per loro.



Non certo la partita della vita ma le squadrette a inizio campionato stanno sempre a fare i catenacci. Se comunque vinci trotterellando quando corri dovresti vincere meglio al netto che l'inter é sempre un cantiere. Deve trovare gli automatismi aveva icardi fuori e sta completando la rosa. Il Milan mi pare stia solo sbruffoneggiando . Ridicolo a Firenze e IN CASA contro l'Empoli vi hanno fatto tipo 10 tiri in porta. Il carpi ha segnato su tiro sbilenco Lasagna manca l'aggancio e la palla carambola fra Di Gaudio e Nagatomo.

Ah si siamo fortunati. Rigore fra l'altro Solare edddai


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia che sedere ghgh


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che sedere ghgh



Te sei del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Non certo la partita della vita ma le squadrette a inizio campionato stanno sempre a fare i catenacci. Se comunque vinci trotterellando quando corri dovresti vincere meglio al netto che l'inter é sempre un cantiere. Deve trovare gli automatismi aveva icardi fuori e sta completando la rosa. Il Milan mi pare stia solo sbruffoneggiando . Ridicolo a Firenze e IN CASA contro l'Empoli vi hanno fatto tipo 10 tiri in porta. Il carpi ha segnato su tiro sbilenco Lasagna manca l'aggancio e la palla carambola fra Di Gaudio e Nagatomo.
> 
> Ah si siamo fortunati. Rigore fra l'altro Solare edddai



A perché adesso non vi è andata bene ?? Hai il coraggio di dire che vincere 2 partite al 90 esimo non è fortuna ??


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A perché adesso non vi è andata bene ?? Hai il coraggio di dire che vincere 2 partite al 90 esimo non è fortuna ??



Lascia perdere Lollo, non ne vale la pena. Fidati.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

ma dove vogliono andare questi su...lo scudetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Lollo, non ne vale la pena. Fidati.



Va bene tutto ma mentire a fronte di un C pazzesco è veramente troppo ... Poi per non parlare dei loro problemi mi parla dei nostri ..


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A perché adesso non vi è andata bene ?? Hai il coraggio di dire che vincere 2 partite al 90 esimo non è fortuna ??



Porca Peppa Pig mo mi immazzo. Le partite finiscono quando fischia l'arbitro. Non quando lo decidete voi. Avere Fortuna é fare Gol su Rimpallo avere la porta con i pali santificati. Non segnare negli ultimi 10 min. Ma porca pupazza se lo fa la Juve che carattere lo fa l'inter che mulo....

Non ho parole


----------



## eldero (30 Agosto 2015)

Finora squadra pietosa salvata da Jovetic...


----------



## eldero (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Porca Peppa Pig mo mi immazzo. Le partite finiscono quando fischia l'arbitro. Non quando lo decidete voi. Avere Fortuna é fare Gol su Rimpallo avere la porta con i pali santificati. Non segnare negli ultimi 10 min. Ma porca pupazza se lo fa la Juve che carattere lo fa l'inter che mulo....
> 
> Non ho parole



Infatti avete fatto goal su rimpallo


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Porca Peppa Pig mo mi immazzo. Le partite finiscono quando fischia l'arbitro. Non quando lo decidete voi. Avere Fortuna é fare Gol su Rimpallo avere la porta con i pali santificati. Non segnare negli ultimi 10 min. Ma porca pupazza se lo fa la Juve che carattere lo fa l'inter che mulo....
> 
> Non ho parole



Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici? partite aberrante da parte della sfinter, avete giocato da cani. Tra l'altro contro un avversario che rasenta il ridicolo, piallato dalla banda zenga, a detta di tutti un citrullo. Mah


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Porca Peppa Pig mo mi immazzo. Le partite finiscono quando fischia l'arbitro. Non quando lo decidete voi. Avere Fortuna é fare Gol su Rimpallo avere la porta con i pali santificati. Non segnare negli ultimi 10 min. Ma porca pupazza se lo fa la Juve che carattere lo fa l'inter che mulo....
> 
> Non ho parole



Ma che mi frega a me della Giuve , stiamo parlando del Inter o no? L Inter ha avuto C vincendo all ultimo in una partita ridicola .

Chiudo qui i miei interventi perché non ho tempo da perdere .


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici? partite aberrante da parte della sfinter, avete giocato da cani. Tra l'altro contro un avversario che rasenta il ridicolo, piallato dalla banda zenga, a detta di tutti un citrullo. Mah



Sfinter chiamaci tua sorella. Detto questo il Carpi non è il Barca e il Citrullo ha pareggiato al San Paolo. Tanto per dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2015)

Come i 6 punti iniziali di Inzaghi dell'anno scorso


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che mi frega a me della Giuve , stiamo parlando del Inter o no? L Inter ha avuto C vincendo all ultimo in una partita ridicola .
> 
> Chiudo qui i miei interventi perché non ho tempo da perdere .



Mi chiedo perché perdi tempo a scriverli visto il tenore dei tuoi interventi nella media. Io ho già speso troppo tempo a leggere e risponderti. Devo iniziare a filtrare le mazzate. Sennò ci passo una serata a rispondere a tono.


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Infatti avete fatto goal su rimpallo



Il loro invece che gol....sublime


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Sfinter chiamaci tua sorella. Detto questo il Carpi non è il Barca e il Citrullo ha pareggiato al San Paolo. Tanto per dire



1) il citrullo lo hanno detto in tanti, ma io non mi sono mai permesso. 2) il carpi è una squadra da retrocessione, e voi avete vinto giocando di melma, e tu mi vieni a dire che avete giocato bene, con caparbietà ok.. 3) ed è una conseguenza di tutto, meglio se torni su fans-sfinter


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Sfinter chiamaci tua sorella. Detto questo il Carpi non è il Barca e il Citrullo ha pareggiato al San Paolo. Tanto per dire


Qui chiamiamo sfinter la nostra cugina, nata dalla costola del nulla (cit).
Comunque, grande Inter. Si giocassero solo gli ultimi 10 minuti di partita sarebbe già campione d'Italia


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo perché perdi tempo a scriverli visto il tenore dei tuoi interventi nella media. Io ho già speso troppo tempo a leggere e risponderti. Devo iniziare a filtrare le mazzate. Sennò ci passo una serata a rispondere a tono.



Ricordati che sei ospite in questo Forum e che la tua presenza è solo una cortesia nei tuoi confronti. Impara dagli utenti Juventini. Loro non provocano, rispondono pacatamente e cercano di analizzare le situazioni in maniera razionale. Tutte cose che tu non vuoi fare.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

È tutto molto bello, interisti che fanno gli splendidi per aver spezzato le reni al temibile Carpi 

Almeno noi milanisti siamo consci della nostra mediocrità, invece anni e anni di figuracce non hanno insegnato nulla ai cugini...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Non sono così convinto che giochino peggio di noi.


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> 1) il citrullo lo hanno detto in tanti, ma io non mi sono mai permesso. 2) il carpi è una squadra da retrocessione, e voi avete vinto giocando di melma, e tu mi vieni a dire che avete giocato bene, con caparbietà ok.. 3) ed è una conseguenza di tutto, meglio se torni su fans-sfinter



1)Allora non essendo così Citrullo il Carpi all'esordio ha perso a Genova 5-2 sbagliando un rigore. Quindi ? Il Sassuolo lo abbiamo battuto 7-0 per due anni filati. Mi pare che il Sassuolo poi non fosse accia come squadra visto che ve la suonate anche bene poi. 2) 7 su 11 nuovi ancora non si ha rosa completa e automatismi l'ho già. Detto . Ma questo non significa che il Carpi abbia fatto qualcosa siamo noi ad aver giocato ai 2 km/h . 3) mi sono iscritto qui perché odio i forum di ultras...di qualsiasi colore. Forse dovró ricredermi


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ricordati che sei ospite in questo Forum e che la tua presenza è solo una cortesia nei tuoi confronti. Impara dagli utenti Juventini. Loro non provocano, rispondono pacatamente e cercano di analizzare le situazioni in maniera razionale. Tutte cose che tu non vuoi fare.



Io il regolamento l'ho letto visto che ero stato bannato per un link. Tu lo hai letto? Ti consiglio di farlo.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> 1)Allora non essendo così Citrullo il Carpi all'esordio ha perso a Genova 5-2 sbagliando un rigore. Quindi ? Il Sassuolo lo abbiamo battuto 7-0 per due anni filati. Mi pare che il Sassuolo poi non fosse accia come squadra visto che ve la suonate anche bene poi. 2) 7 su 11 nuovi ancora non si ha rosa completa e automatismi l'ho già. Detto . Ma questo non significa che il Carpi abbia fatto qualcosa siamo noi ad aver giocato ai 2 km/h . 3) mi sono iscritto qui perché odio i forum di ultras...di qualsiasi colore. Forse dovró ricredermi



Delle scuse che trovi non me ne frega nulla. Tu parli del Milan, che ha cambiato lo stesso numero di giocatori, però noi siamo una squadra che gioca male, voi la corazzata caparbia che vince giocando bene. Tutto stranamente agli ultimi minuti contro atalanta (4° ultima l'anno scorso) e carpi ( CHI?). Va bene dai.. 

ps: anche a voi ve le ha "suonate" il sassuolo


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Io il regolamento l'ho letto visto che ero stato bannato per un link. Tu lo hai letto? Ti consiglio di farlo.



Rileggilo allora, perchè da come rispondi non l'hai capito. Puoi dire la tua, puoi rispondere a tutti ma in maniera educata, civile e non provocatoria. Rileggi i tuoi precedenti messaggi, te ne accorgerai tu stesso che le tue risposte sono state "poco simpatiche" e a me che tu sia interista frega meno di zero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Il loro invece che gol....sublime



Sì ma... loro sono il Carpi, cioè, dai... ma che discorsi fai?


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Delle scuse che trovi non me ne frega nulla. Tu parli del Milan, che ha cambiato lo stesso numero di giocatori, però noi siamo una squadra che gioca male, voi la corazzata caparbia che vince giocando bene. Tutto stranamente agli ultimi minuti contro atalanta (4° ultima l'anno scorso) e carpi ( CHI?). Va bene dai..
> 
> ps: anche a voi ve le ha "suonate" il sassuolo



Io non cerco "scuse" do spiegazioni diverse da quelle da tipico tifoso becero. Ma d'altronde nessuno ha detto che siamo una corazzata. Nessuno ha sventolato l'obbiettivo Scudetto se senti quello che dice Thoir e Jovetic. Non siamo noi che siamo a posto cosi con il Pres B che dice Scudetto . Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rileggilo allora, perchè da come rispondi non l'hai capito. Puoi dire la tua, puoi rispondere a tutti ma in maniera educata, civile e non provocatoria. Rileggi i tuoi precedenti messaggi, te ne accorgerai tu stesso che le tue risposte sono state "poco simpatiche" e a me che tu sia interista frega meno di zero.



Leggi quello che c'è scritto prima invece di dare lezioni di netetiquette . "Sti cani" "Sfinter" ecc ecc. Allora prima di pretendere simpatia si impari l'educazione che quella centra zero con i colori di appartenenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo perché perdi tempo a scriverli visto il tenore dei tuoi interventi nella media. Io ho già speso troppo tempo a leggere e risponderti. Devo iniziare a filtrare le mazzate. Sennò ci passo una serata a rispondere a tono.



Hahaha ... Dai ciao


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Due vittorie consecutive.. Il campionato è chiuso e i tifosi sono già in piazza in attesa dei loro beniamini che rientrano da Modena. L'arrivo delle squadra è previsto per l'1.00 e il fiume di tifosi diventa sempre più grande...


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sì ma... loro sono il Carpi, cioè, dai... ma che discorsi fai?



E quindi essendo il Carpi possono fare goal di rimpallo anzi lo devono fare solo così. Se sei l'inter no. Qualcuno lo deve dire ad Inzaghi ci ha costruito una carriera. Loro hanno un goal mooolto piú fortunoso del nostro. Ma che discorsi sono ? Stasera il Chievo ha preso a pallonate la Lazio che era arrivata Terza l'anno scorso...io boh


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Leggi quello che c'è scritto prima invece di dare lezioni di netetiquette . "Sti cani" "Sfinter" ecc ecc. Allora prima di pretendere simpatia si impari l'educazione che quella centra zero con i colori di appartenenza.



Ma lo vuoi capire che sei un ospite? Dio, pari non voler intendere eh. Se questo è il tuo modo di ragionare, guarda secondo me, i forum dei tuoi simili sarebbero più indicati.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Due vittorie consecutive.. Il campionato è chiuso e i tifosi sono già in piazza in attesa dei loro beniamini che rientrano da Modena. L'arrivo delle squadra è previsto per l'1.00 e il fiume di tifosi diventa sempre più grande...



Ahahahha 
* gli eroi di Modena*, presto il poster con la gazzetta


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

Che rosicare mamma mia. Dai tranquilli il derby sarà vostro. Il condottiero Sinisa e Ibra vi porteranno al trionfo. Forza Milan


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Sfinter chiamaci tua sorella. Detto questo il Carpi non è il Barca e il Citrullo ha pareggiato al San Paolo. Tanto per dire



Fammi capire, voi potete chiamarci Bbilan e noi, nel nostro forum, a casa nostra, non possiamo chiamarvi Sfinter?
Nel nostro forum, del Milan!, quello schifo di squadra senza storia che vi ritrovate la nominiamo come meglio ci pare, mettetelo bene nella testa. Se non ti va bene, aria. Non ci mancherai


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire che sei un ospite? Dio, pari non voler intendere eh. Se questo è il tuo modo di ragionare, guarda secondo me, i forum dei tuoi simili sarebbero più indicati.



E quindi con un Ospite appunto si é più maleducati e gli si può dire pure che é cerebroleso . Bel concetto hai dell'ospitalità. Stai andando OT e NON sei un moderatore mi pare di leggere o sbaglio? Quindi le tue regole tienile per te grazie.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, voi potete chiamarci Bbilan e noi, nel nostro forum, a casa nostra, non possiamo chiamarvi Sfinter?
> Nel nostro forum, del Milan!, quello schifo di squadra senza storia che vi ritrovate la nominiamo come meglio ci pare, mettetelo bene nella testa. Se non ti va bene, aria. Non ci mancherai



Parole sante.


----------



## Cuginastro (30 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, voi potete chiamarci Bbilan e noi, nel nostro forum, a casa nostra, non possiamo chiamarvi Sfinter?
> Nel nostro forum, del Milan!, quello schifo di squadra senza storia che vi ritrovate la nominiamo come meglio ci pare, mettetelo bene nella testa. Se non ti va bene, aria. Non ci mancherai



Stai parlando con me non con la curva nord. E trovami un post dove scrivo Bbilan...non lo troverai

Ah si glisso sul resto del contenuto


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Leggi quello che c'è scritto prima invece di dare lezioni di netetiquette . "Sti cani" "Sfinter" ecc ecc. Allora prima di pretendere simpatia si impari l'educazione che quella centra zero con i colori di appartenenza.



Va bè dai, non vuoi capire. Ciaone proprio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> E quindi essendo il Carpi possono fare goal di rimpallo anzi lo devono fare solo così. Se sei l'inter no. Qualcuno lo deve dire ad Inzaghi ci ha costruito una carriera. Loro hanno un goal mooolto piú fortunoso del nostro. Ma che discorsi sono ? Stasera il Chievo ha preso a pallonate la Lazio che era arrivata Terza l'anno scorso...io boh



Quindi vuol dire che se il carpi è fortunato non c'è nulla di male, ma l'inter contro il carpi essendo una big dovrebbe puntare su qualcosa di più concreto del fattore fortuna. Tutto qua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi , sta trollando con tutti ... Vi chiedo la cortesia di non partecipare più a questo Thread .. Domani verranno presi provvedimenti


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Stai parlando con me non con la curva nord. E trovami un post dove scrivo Bbilan...non lo troverai
> 
> Ah si glisso sul resto del contenuto



Potrei parlare pure con papa Francesco ciò non toglie che siamo comunque liberi di chiamare i perdazzurri come più ci aggrada. Se ti infastidisce poi tranquillamente rivolgerti altrove, magari in un forum che come te finge di essere politically correct

Sul resto più che glissare sorvola, meglio se fuori dalla porta. Please.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Aridateme [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] X2


----------



## Cuginastro (31 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Parole sante.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , sta trollando con tutti ... Vi chiedo la cortesia di non partecipare più a questo Thread .. Domani verranno presi provvedimenti



Se lo dici tu...


----------



## peppe75 (31 Agosto 2015)

Complimenti ai cugini un rigore non dato....perché non solo Romagnoli fa sciocchezze e due vittorie a fine partita...non stanno messi meglio di noi sicuramente....il risultato nel derby almeno da quello che si è visto di entrambe le squadre dovrebbe essere un pareggio, ma io penso che in attacco siamo leggermente superiori...se poi gioca Balo..


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai cugini un rigore non dato....perché non solo Romagnoli fa sciocchezze e due vittorie a fine partita...non stanno messi meglio di noi sicuramente....il risultato nel derby almeno da quello che si è visto di entrambe le squadre dovrebbe essere un pareggio, ma io penso che in attacco siamo leggermente superiori...*se poi gioca Balo*..



Cioè tu ad oggi toglieresti Bacca o LA per Balo?!?!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

*Limitatevi a segnalare i messaggi senza fare casino*


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

per chi ha visto la partita, magari ad un milanista: l'inter nel gioco è molto piu avanti? sono piu quadrati? andiamo incontro ad una sconfitta gia scritta nel derby?


----------



## eldero (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> per chi ha visto la partita, magari ad un milanista: l'inter nel gioco è molto piu avanti? sono piu quadrati? andiamo incontro ad una sconfitta gia scritta nel derby?



No


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> per chi ha visto la partita, magari ad un milanista: l'inter nel gioco è molto piu avanti? sono piu quadrati? andiamo incontro ad una sconfitta gia scritta nel derby?



Che perdiamo il derby è sicuro .. lo perdiamo per nostra totale assenza non perchè l'inter sia forte ...


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Magari il loro gioco migliorerà, ma al momento più del terzo posto non possono sperare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Hanno fatto abbastanza schifo, ma hanno vinto, vediamo


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Vincere giocando male (e sono già due partite) può essere un buon segnale per loro. La squadra c'è, Mancini per me è un presuntuoso ed incapace ma ha anche una grossa dose di chiappe, vedremo


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Vincere giocando male (e sono già due partite) può essere un buon segnale per loro. La squadra c'è, Mancini per me è un presuntuoso ed incapace ma ha anche una grossa dose di chiappe, vedremo



Voglio vederli contro una squadra più forte , non possono sculare sempre


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2015)

Siamo bruttini,ma devo dire che almeno la difesa mi pare registrata (ieri il gol loro era un tiro cross stoppato male da un attaccante loro con Nagatopo che si addormenta in area). Poi tutto può essere,anzi,sicuramente Bacca e LA faranno 4 gol di catapulta


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Siamo bruttini,ma devo dire che almeno la difesa mi pare registrata (ieri il gol loro era un tiro cross stoppato male da un attaccante loro con Nagatopo che si addormenta in area). Poi tutto può essere,anzi,sicuramente Bacca e LA faranno 4 gol di catapulta



La difesa ha sempre affrontato atalanta e carpi.. aspetterei prima di giudicare in modo sicuro


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che perdiamo il derby è sicuro .. lo perdiamo per nostra totale assenza non perchè l'inter sia forte ...


nostradamus


----------

